# Tough getting notes from classmates



## Shadowed (Apr 5, 2006)

Do you guys find it hard to get notes from classmates in classes you've skipped because of SA? 

In my program people frown on those who skip classes and many students are reluctant to give their notes to the "skippers". 

Unfortunately, in my case, I skipped 2 weeks of school due to depression and SA. Well, I can't exactly disclose these issues to my classmates. So...what happens is that they probably think I'm a lazy-*** student who doesn't attend class. But it isn't that way at all. 

Just yesterday I emailed a classmate for notes, but she didn't attend either. I wonder if she's telling the truth, or if she really didn't go. Oh well. I don't want to pin her as a liar, but I do know that there are people in my class who don't share notes. Who knows if she's one of thsoe people.

Anyway, I'm pretty much screwed. I have a final coming up and I need those notes. I emailed my prof, and she told me to ask my classmates for the notes, which I already have (only one person) but am too anxious to ask another classmate. What I'm gonna do is just read the chapter thoroughly and make my own notes. The prof basically lectures what's in the text anyways, so hopefully I'll pass this exam. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I can never ask anyone for the notes. My SA has gotten progressively worse after realizing that I may never find happiness, so now I can't even look at people, much less talk to them. Unfortunately for me, as well, I've missed some classes, lately, due to my depression, and can't do much about getting the notes.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

Yep. I've skipped about once a day every week for the last month. Even though this is a new school, people somehow know I dropped out for a year, so they probably just see me as not dedicated so I don't even bother asking. Luckily, I already know the material, so it's basically just a review.


----------

